
Bjarne Stroustrup – The Essence of C++ (2014) [video] - mpiedrav
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86xWVb4XIyE
======
dana321
1 hour 25 minutes in, he talks about long compile times, another interesting
part if you're just dipping in.

------
dana321
I've watched this a while ago, there is a nice part about his opinion on
garbage collection about 40 minutes in.

